# Masuri de protectie si masuri de protejare



## xxttina

Buna tuturor!

Va rog sa imi spuneti daca este vreo diferenta intre expresiile " masuri de protectie" si "masuri de protejare".

Multumesc mult!


----------



## farscape

Eu aşa înţeleg şi folosesc cele două expresii:

Măsuri de protecţie împotriva gripei...
Măsuri de protejare a pădurilor...

Later,


----------



## irinet

"Protectie" e mai degraba general, apartinand, mai-nou, sistemelor: *Protectia* Consumatorului, Copilului, Civila, Informatiilor, sa zicem un fel de termen-umbrela.
Protejare se restrange: *protejarea copiilor* prin luarea de X masuri prin Protectia Copilului; protejarea familiei, a animalelor, etc.


----------



## féebleue

"Măsuri de protecţie" se poate folosi _telle quelle_, fiind implicit obiectul protecţiei (de ex. măsuri de protecţie împotriva incendiilor etc. - se subînţelege cine va fi protejat de incendii). "Măsuri de protejare" de obicei se foloseşte cu un complement direct atribut care să arate asupra cui se răsfrânge protejarea - de ex. măsuri de protejare a pădurilor, a copiilor etc.


----------

